# DR-The Royal Suites @ Lifestyle Holidays Hacienda



## WeLv2Ski (Sep 16, 2011)

Just exchanged into the Dr for Thanksgiving week!  At first, so excited seeming that the resort is brand new, and we've never been before...however, after trying to look up reviews on Tug and Tripadvisor, it seems that the "sister" resorts have some issues.

Have any of you been to this Resort or have any information as to how they operate?  As an II exchange, am I considered a VIP, or is this something they will try to "sell" me once I get there?  I also read that unless you are a VIP, you cannot get dinner reservations anywhere!  As an AI, I would like to sample the land, so to speak!  I'm traveling with 4 children under the age of 10 and cannot handle a place that is going to add stress to my life!!!!

If anyone has some information, advise or feedback-I would so greatly appreciate it!  The clock is ticking!  I have less than 24 hours left to change my mind!

Thanks!


----------



## WeLv2Ski (Sep 20, 2011)

*Cancelled*

I'm assuming since no TUG responses, that no information is not the best way to start a trip! 

I cancelled our reservation based on gut instinct alone.  I called II directly and asked my questions and they were of absolutely no help.  They told me to call the Resort directly.  The Resort transferred me from person to person and no one would answer my questions!  Each person told me that I would be given information when I checked in.  Sorry, IMHO----NO WAY!!!!!  When I cancelled with II, I discussed this with them, I was once again given a response of "dead silence".  

My guess is that if you are an owner at this Resort, it is a lovely place to go.  Otherwise, I'd steer clear.  Again, just my own 2 cents.  Hope this helps anyone else in a similar position at some point.


----------



## indyhorizons (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I too have tried to research this resort and not found a lot.  It bothers me that there is no information posted on the rates for the meal plans. I would hate to execute the exchange and then be told the meal plan is $500 per person, or something such ridiculous.

I will keep searching...


----------



## Nettie23 (Oct 3, 2011)

i was planning a luxury holiday, with my family at this year's end...!
the resort was our priority...but i think will have to reschedule it...?????


----------



## lmkucala (Oct 5, 2011)

I was looking at one of these resorts also while I was hoping and waiting for a pending request for something else to come up for this winter.  The Royal Plantation kept coming up as something where an exchange was available, while nothing else in the Carribbean ever seemed to be available.  I surfed the internet awhile looking for more info and came up empty.   Made me suspicious too and it sounds like I may have been right to stay away from it!

My patience paid off as I did end up getting an exchange onto Grand Cayman just a couple of days ago!


----------

